# 47 year old Gosport cyclist down



## downfader (31 Jan 2011)

http://www.dailyecho.co.uk/news/8821738.Cyclist_fights_for_life_after_double_crash/

The limited info seems to suggest a cocked up overtake? I hope the guy pulls through.


----------



## HLaB (31 Jan 2011)

What makes you think that's it was an overtake? from the little information the two cars collided (right turn ? pull out from a side road/ parking space ?) and one of them then hit the cyclist. I do hope he pulls through too.


----------



## downfader (31 Jan 2011)

HLaB said:


> What makes you think that's it was an overtake? from the little information the two cars collided (right turn ? pull out from a side road/ parking space ?) and one of them then hit the cyclist. I do hope he pulls through too.




Actually, you're right.. my mind must have been working overtime.


----------



## Norm (31 Jan 2011)

That was Saturday - anyone seen Cunobelin recently?

Ah, just found that he's been posting today.


----------



## PhunkPilot (31 Jan 2011)

I grew up on that very street and live about 3 miles away from there now! 

They put in pinch points along that road several years ago in a vain attempt to slow motorists down. Instead of putting in a central reservation they put extended kerbs and bollards on opposite sides of the road at intervals. 

What actually happens or so I've observed is that instead of giving way to approaching vehicles drivers actually speed up in order to dart through the gap before the approaching vehicle can! You CAN pass but only within centimetres of the opposing vehicles. I wonder whether two vehicles attempted this collided and then the VW sadly hit the cyclist whilst trying to regain control.

I cycle this road when I go to visit my mum and believe me chaps its scary stuff. See picture below as I've don't think I've explained the layout that well.




[media]http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/mm?hl...CaR6t6lhKTM7Zg&cbp=13,325.95,,0,10.95[/media]


Hope the cyclist is ok.......


----------



## ufkacbln (31 Jan 2011)

Thanks for the concern - it is appreciated

This is on my commute and just around the corner from me.







Local gossip has it that it was someone came out of the shop parking using the space of the road opposite to execute a "U turn" failed to look, and a car proceeding "up" on the photo collided with it and then was "knocked into" the cyclist

As I said local rumour, but explains the double crash.


----------



## Norm (31 Jan 2011)

Cunobelin said:


> Thanks for the concern - it is appreciated


Golly, someone has a lot of programs on his Mac. 

You might want to change that image, Cuno, as I have a feeling you've just published your postcode to the world.


----------



## PhunkPilot (31 Jan 2011)

We probably pass each other fairly often Cunobelin! Im going to randomly start waving at other cyclists along there! It may even be you one day!


----------



## PhunkPilot (31 Jan 2011)

We probably pass each other fairly often Cunobelin! Im going to randomly start waving at other cyclists along there! It may even be you one day!


----------



## ufkacbln (31 Jan 2011)

Norm said:


> Golly, someone has a lot of programs on his Mac.
> 
> You might want to change that image, Cuno, as I have a feeling you've just published your postcode to the world.



Thanks, good point, but as I said it is round the corner, so not actually my postcode


----------



## Norm (31 Jan 2011)

Cunobelin said:


> Thanks, good point, but as I said it is round the corner, so not actually my postcode


Excellent.  

I've found a few people embedding their postcode in streetview links without realising, I guess it shows that I can get paranoid on behalf of others.


----------



## downfader (1 Feb 2011)

Buildouts eh. Hate them myself. People seem to accelerate through the ones here too. 

I'm glad its not you Cunobelin! Equally I'm saddened that anyone should get hit.


----------



## Bollo (1 Feb 2011)

PhunkPilot said:


> We probably pass each other fairly often Cunobelin! Im going to randomly start waving at other cyclists along there! It may even be you one day!



No need. I've recognised Cunobelin on the IoW Randonnee solely from his avatar.


----------



## PhunkPilot (2 Feb 2011)

Ha! I've actually seen him on the road once or twice. I now know its him!!!

Those buildouts are lethal. People have always broken the speed limit on that road now they speed and play chicken! Well done Gosport council!


----------



## Mad at urage (2 Feb 2011)

PhunkPilot said:


> Ha! I've actually seen him on the road once or twice. I now know its him!!!
> 
> Those buildouts are lethal. People have always broken the speed limit on that road now they speed and play chicken! Well done Gosport council!


'trouble is, the academically qualified, sheltered staff who make the decision to put the build-outs there simply don't understand the mentality of those who will speed down a residential street for fun.


----------



## PhunkPilot (2 Feb 2011)

Mad@urage said:


> 'trouble is, the academically qualified, sheltered staff who make the decision to put the build-outs there simply don't understand the mentality of those who will speed down a residential street for fun.



I think the local lads see it as some sort of driving challenge!


----------



## delport (2 Feb 2011)

Another dangerous road for cyclists in Gosport [heading to Fareham] is newgate lane, it's busy the entire day, and if trucks are using that road there is only centimetres of space for a cyclist.

The road is far too narrow for the huge amount of traffic moving up and down it all day.And at times sections of it can be flooded after heavy rain.

If a truck didn't squash you then their wing mirror could knock you out from behind.
I tend to cycle on the path in this area, as i view it as too dangerous to be on the road through certain parts.

Overall in Gosport there is far too much traffic, and too few roads out.The majority of drivers use one single road out the way to Fareham.


----------



## ufkacbln (2 Feb 2011)

delport said:


> Another dangerous road for cyclists in Gosport [heading to Fareham] is newgate lane, it's busy the entire day, and if trucks are using that road there is only centimetres of space for a cyclist.
> 
> The road is far too narrow for the huge amount of traffic moving up and down it all day.And at times sections of it can be flooded after heavy rain.
> 
> ...



Slightly OT, but this is the tragic waste of the Bus Rapid Transit Scheme.

We have an excellent off road facility in Gosport, and it is lined up for a Bus Route!

There was even a TRO in place banning bikes from the whole route!

Only after a lot of campaigning was the concession given for bikes to use it. The opportunity for an off road route from Gosport to Fareham is however a massive lost opportunity!

Back on topic, you can avoid Newgate by cutting from Tukes to Newgate Lane beside the Asda Store, and then an off road route through farm tracks to Peak Lane and then into Fareham through the Gillies.

Slightly longer, but far more pleasant


----------



## PhunkPilot (3 Feb 2011)

I know Newgate Lane well. It was my paper round as a lad! Not sure how I survived it for three years! It is pretty narrow for that volume of traffic. I use the route cunobelin mentioned hence using the road featured in the op.

I've seen in the local paper that the cyclist suffered quite serious head injuries and although the air ambulance attended they took him by road for some reason. There was no further info on his current condition. I hope he recovers.


----------



## Jonathing (3 Feb 2011)

I have a client who lives just by HMS Collingwood and have to climb the flyover several times a day. On the rare occation I go via the Gosport ferry I dread the bottom part of Newgate Lane.


----------



## ufkacbln (3 Feb 2011)

The bottom part of Newgate Lane is easily avoidable if you are heading for the Ferry......

The Cycle track between Collingwood's playing Fields and the Focus Store takes you on to Tukes, then Bookers Lane, Wych Lane, Rowner Lane, Rowner Road and the Cycle Track into Spring Garden Lane means that the majority is off road on a good quality track

There is also a cut through from Woodcote Lane to Bookers Lane


----------



## delport (4 Feb 2011)

Thanks to the posters above for the information, i've only been in Gosport 4 years, and have got a bit lost going down that cycle path next to collingwood.I'll try using it again, and try and make more sense of where it goes to.

It takes a bit of time to learn all the short cuts and cycle paths in Hampshire.Infact, i still haven't worked out this supposed cycle path from gosport over to southampton, which is meant to follow a coastal route.


----------



## ufkacbln (4 Feb 2011)

delport said:


> Thanks to the posters above for the information, i've only been in Gosport 4 years, and have got a bit lost going down that cycle path next to collingwood.I'll try using it again, and try and make more sense of where it goes to.
> 
> It takes a bit of time to learn all the short cuts and cycle paths in Hampshire.Infact, i still haven't worked out this supposed cycle path from gosport over to southampton, which is meant to follow a coastal route.



If you go by the car sales area and follow the road around Collingwood - right curve, left curve, then round to the right by the sub station. Follow his round to a left turn and then round by the fishing lakes through the farm.

As you get through the farm, it curves right, then left across the fields with a ditch either side Follow this to theend where there is a small (poor) path to the left. Turn right here, and follow it to the left and you will be on Peak lane. 

It is called "Tanner's Lane" on Google maps


----------



## PhunkPilot (5 Feb 2011)

I used to use 'Tanners Lane' to visit my first girlfriend. It was sometime ago! Happy days......


----------



## XmisterIS (5 Feb 2011)

Here's the route that I use to go from Fareham town centre to Gosport and then Portsmouth, it avoids most of a major roads and takes in the old railway.

http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=4272726


----------



## ufkacbln (5 Feb 2011)

XmisterIS said:


> Here's the route that I use to go from Fareham town centre to Gosport and then Portsmouth, it avoids most of a major roads and takes in the old railway.
> 
> http://www.gmap-pedo....com/?r=4272726



You go past my old house!


----------



## ufkacbln (5 Feb 2011)

XmisterIS said:


> Here's the route that I use to go from Fareham town centre to Gosport and then Portsmouth, it avoids most of a major roads and takes in the old railway.
> 
> http://www.gmap-pedo....com/?r=4272726



The section of cycle track to the North of Military Road is shortly to be closed and become the BRT, NO more pedestrian access, and limited cycle access when built. 

There is no information available about the building process, but I suspect it will be closed totally for the duration

As I have said before, the BRT is basically a massive missed opportunity when it comes to cyclists


----------



## PhunkPilot (6 Feb 2011)

I use that route into Gosport to go pick up my son. We ride back that way together. The BRT is going to mess with that. I like to avoid riding with him on the road at the moment. He is 13 and has Autism he had an off a few months ago whilst we were out together unfortunately the handle bars pierced his leg and required stitching but to his credit he was back out on his bike with me the following week. He is a constant source of inspiration to me. 

l'll get him on a road riding course once the eweather brightens up then hopefully skirting the BRt won't be a huge issue. TBH i think I worry with him on the road more than he does.


----------



## XmisterIS (10 Feb 2011)

Cunobelin said:


> The section of cycle track to the North of Military Road is shortly to be closed and become the BRT, NO more pedestrian access, and limited cycle access when built.
> 
> There is no information available about the building process, but I suspect it will be closed totally for the duration
> 
> As I have said before, the BRT is basically a massive missed opportunity when it comes to cyclists



Once again, the council sidelines the cyclist! If I was more cynical, I might wonder if it's a "little wheeze" cooked up by the bus company in cahoots with the council that discourages people from cycling so that they feel more compelled to use the bus, which they have to *pay* for, whereas cycling is *free* ... hmmmm ...


----------



## Jonathing (10 Feb 2011)

XmisterIS said:


> feel more compelled to use the bus, which they have to *pay* for, whereas cycling is *free*



I always wonder if this is a factor when councils are planning facilities and doodling road layouts.
Also I assume this is why taxi drivers are such c*cks to cyclists; every cyclist is a missed fare in their eyes.


----------



## ufkacbln (10 Feb 2011)

XmisterIS said:


> Once again, the council sidelines the cyclist! If I was more cynical, I might wonder if it's a "little wheeze" cooked up by the bus company in cahoots with the council that discourages people from cycling so that they feel more compelled to use the bus, which they have to *pay* for, whereas cycling is *free* ... hmmmm ...



The real "own goal" is the hundreds of kids (literally) who walk to the school here. They are going to be banned and have to either walk a long distance round on busy main roads or catch the bus!

So much for fighting obesity in kids.


----------

